# PR for electronics graduate in embedded software



## rp2014 (Jun 17, 2014)

I am a B-tech, electronics and communication graduate(under category 2133), and have 4 years experience as an embedded software engineer in a reputed IT company. When I went through the skills requirement for Canada migration, I figured out that embedded engineers come under the 2173 category(Its for software engineers) but the qualification necessary for that is computer engineering. 

Does this mean that I cannot apply for Canada PR under FSWP program?:fingerscrossed:

Is there someone going through the same situation? Please help me.

Will it result in PR rejection if I follow to apply under 2174 or 2147 category? As Embedded engineers are not mentioned there.:sad:


Thanks in Advance for your replies.


----------

